# Gate entrence columns, what size!?



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm making gate entrance columns this year, normally the past years i'd use simple small little 1ft wide and 4ft tall columns in between my gates, but I was doing the entrance ones this year (two), I was thinking 7ft tall, but someone on here mentioned they were doing 8ft tall, what's a good height, I'm thinking 8ft might be a lil to tall? Opinions needed!! Thanks.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think it depends on what size fencing you are using and go according to that..maybe one foot or so above fencing for column and then you can add topper if you want..
(just what I would do.)

you dont want a 4 ft fence and 8 ft columns


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

lol thats where my problems come in. lol. My gates are about 2ft tall maybe 2 1/2 and the columns in between are 4ft tall. I'm thinking 6 1/2 or 7ft tall would be perfect for the main entrance columns.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't forget about storage. 8'tall pillars might be difficult to deal with the rest of the year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You could tell people that they are demon gates which can't be seen with the nake eye.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Also keep iin mind if you want to put a sign between the columns it will also dictate the height my gate columns are 8ft, with 4 ft columns and 40 inch high fence


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The_Caretaker said:


> Also keep iin mind if you want to put a sign between the columns it will also dictate the height my gate columns are 8ft, with 4 ft columns and 40 inch high fence


Do you have pics?

I've got 2 8' columns and I'm leaning towards 40" - 48" fence, possible a set of 6' gates and cemetery sign between them.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

My columns are 4' in between my fence panels and my gate columns are 6'6"


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

If you do want to put a sign between (form an arch), I'd stick with 6'-8" 
There's a reason that's the standard door height. 

FYI: It's also the height I'm using for my spidermaze.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Aimee... just to give you perspective, My columns are 2' x 8' and the sign is also 2' x 8'. All white foam carved and painted


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

beelce said:


> Aimee... just to give you perspective, My columns are 2' x 8' and the sign is also 2' x 8'. All white foam carved and painted


Those look great! Very nice job!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry no pics, my digital camera broke before last halloween. i now have a new camera hope to get some this fall.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

This is just what I am looking for too! Got a link on how to do these Beelce? Thanks


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

I like those. Any instructions on how to make them?


----------

